# Puppy can't hold down water



## ecarlson (Sep 14, 2006)

I have a 9 week old German Shepherd puppy and she cannot hold down water without vomiting. If we give her very small amounts, she will do ok, but is obviously still thirsty. Even giving her small amounts, waiting, and giving more ends up in her vomiting it back up. She went to the vet and had roundworms during the first week of the month. I told the vet about the worms and they said to just wait until her next appointment, which isn't until the 29th of this month. She holds down her food fine, as we feed her in half cup increments throughout the day. I can ration her water more carefully, but I'm just wondering if this is due to her still having worms, and if not, when she will grow out of it!!

Thanks,
Eric Carlson


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

She might be drinking the water way to fast. I know sometimes my shepherds will drink water to fast and they will throw it back up. The vet didn't give her anything for the roundworms while she was there? That is odd, if they didn't.


----------



## 3dogsplus (Sep 10, 2006)

I agree that it is odd that your vet did not treat the round worms as many if not most dewormers she/he can prescribe are safe for puppies. Although drinking the water may be the cause for the water vomit, especially since she can keep her food down, I would still have this checked out by a vet as it is very easy for puppies to get dehydrated.


----------



## Sister (Aug 28, 2006)

I would seek a second opinion. Do you know of another vet you can visit? I'd be worried.


----------



## Melos (Aug 24, 2006)

I agree that you should seek a second opinion, and fast. Your puppy needs water.


----------



## ecarlson (Sep 14, 2006)

Sorry if I wasn't clear. At our vet appt at the start of the month, the vet gave us drontal. After taking the drontal, the puppy started 'deworming.' What I meant originally was that the vet did not feel it was necessary for another drontal treatment until the end of this month (her next appt). Maybe waiting for a month is normal, I wasn't sure.

The puppy is getting water, it just has to be monitored and given in small amounts. We have tried bottled water, and it doesn't help. I was just wondering if this may just be a puppy thing that she will grow out of it, or if we should still be concerned about worms.


Thanks!!


----------



## bigdawgs (May 21, 2006)

In our clinic, anytime a dog will not hold down water, we consider it an emergency. call the vet immediately.


----------

